# Pellet Stove: do ALL stoves need outside air and stove pipe question



## bkatzman (Sep 9, 2009)

Greetings All,

My wife and I are looking into buying a pellet stove after our second year using central heat.

After looking around a bit, specifically about installation I keep hearing about a 2inch pipe that needs to go from the stove to the outside to pull in outside O2. Is this true, and if so, do ALL pellet stoves require this? If not can you give me an idea on which ones don't require the outside line?

Also, the existing flue that I have is about 9 feet off the ground, so if the pipe comes out of the back of the pellet stove it will require 2 90 degree turns (one to go out and up from the stove and then another to go from the pipe into the flue). Will this provide good venting or will I be required to by pellet stoves that have the venting come from the top (thus only one 90 degree turn)?

Hope this makes sense and I can't thank you enough for helping me with this stuff!
-Bryce


----------



## smoke show (Sep 9, 2009)

all stoves DO NOT require outside air, but some strongly recommend it :lol:


----------



## bkatzman (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks No Pane,
Does the pipe outside have to be a straight shot or can I throw in some 45/90 angles?

Also any ideas on my stove pipe question?

Thanks again!
Bryce


----------



## smoke show (Sep 9, 2009)

bkatzman said:
			
		

> Thanks No Pane,
> Does the pipe outside have to be a straight shot or can I throw in some 45/90 angles?
> 
> Also any ideas on my stove pipe question?
> ...


not sure what you mean by pipe outside, are you talking about the exhaust or intake?
reguarding the stove pipe question I guess you would have to figure the total EVL and take it from there.


----------



## MCPO (Sep 9, 2009)

bkatzman said:
			
		

> Greetings All,
> 
> Also, the existing flue that I have is about 9 feet off the ground, so if the pipe comes out of the back of the pellet stove it will require 2 90 degree turns (one to go out and up from the stove and then another to go from the pipe into the flue). Will this provide good venting or will I be required to by pellet stoves that have the venting come from the top (thus only one 90 degree turn)?
> 
> ...



You should be just fine. I have (2) 3" 90`s and about 8 ft long verticle verticle  before it connects to my flue (Chimney) with no problems whatsoever.  I have an excellent natural draft that is smoke and odor free especially noticeable when the power goes off.


----------



## bkatzman (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry for the confusion.

I was wondering if the 2'' intake pipe (from the outside) could have 45 or 90 degree angles?

Gio - Thanks for the input. I figured it wouldn't be a problem making an "S" from the pellet stove to the flue, just wanted to double check because I know that it is a no-no with wood stoves for the most part...


----------



## smoke show (Sep 9, 2009)

bkatzman said:
			
		

> Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> I was wondering if the 2'' intake pipe (from the outside) could have 45 or 90 degree angles?
> 
> Gio - Thanks for the input. I figured it wouldn't be a problem making an "S" from the pellet stove to the flue, just wanted to double check because I know that it is a no-no with wood stoves for the most part...


yes


----------



## imacman (Sep 9, 2009)

bkatzman,  as for "I keep hearing about a 2inch pipe that needs to go from the stove to the outside to pull in outside O2. Is this true, and if so, do ALL pellet stoves require this?", the question is a tough one to answer, and has been discussed to death on this forum (do a search of "OAK" or "outside air", and you'll get LOTS of hits).

In general, most pellet stoves will run more efficiently with outside air.  It allows the stove to use cool or cold outside air for combustion, instead of sending already heated indoor air outside.  It also has the benefit of not making the interior of the house more of a vacuum that it already is from other appliances, and doesn't contribute to "sucking in cold outside air" through cracks & crevices that then has to be heated.  It is even more important to use in the newer, tighter homes that have been built.

As for stove manufacturers that "require" outside air, Englander does, and gives you a kit with every new stove.  Very recently, Harman made the statement that outside air for their stoves is "highly recommended" for best operation.

IMO, it should be used in all pellet stoves, but as you'll see from your search, there are MANY different opinions on this.....you have make the decision for yourself.


----------



## MCPO (Sep 9, 2009)

Regarding the 2" intake. The one on mine (Harman P38) is closer to 2-1/2" since the crimped end of a metal 3" elbow fits snuggly over the inlet nipple. If it were me I`d not hesitate to increase the inlet air to at least 3" if it had more than one 90 in it.


----------



## bkatzman (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks for everyone's input.

I will definitely try to get an intake "pipe" although it will have to go through brick, into my mud room a little, then shoot outside (the joys of setting up a pellet stove on a brick wall that is shared with another room...

A question about the chimney that I will be venting into. I have seen a lot of place talking about a chimney liner possibly being needed for masonry (brick) chimneys? Would this be needed if I got an Englander stove, and also I hate to ask, but if I look down my chimney would it be possible for me to tell if I already have the liner? What does it look like?

Thanks as always!
Bryce


----------



## tjnamtiw (Sep 10, 2009)

bkatzman said:
			
		

> I have seen a lot of place talking about a chimney liner possibly being needed for masonry (brick) chimneys? Would this be needed if I got an Englander stove, and also I hate to ask, but if I look down my chimney would it be possible for me to tell if I already have the liner? What does it look like?
> 
> Thanks as always!
> Bryce



When  they talk 'liner', they aren't talking about actually installing a snug fitting inner wall to the existing chimney.  A liner is simply a 3 or 4" diameter SS pipe (flexible or rigid) run up inside the existing chimney and capped off with a new flue cap and metal plate over the entire chimney opening.


----------



## bkatzman (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks for clearing that up for me!


----------



## tjnamtiw (Sep 10, 2009)

bkatzman said:
			
		

> Thanks for clearing that up for me!



Hey, no problem because I had the SAME question this spring!   :cheese:


----------

